# John Ireland's Choral Music



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

My church choir is currently singing the anthem "Greater Love Hath No Man" (pub. 1912) by John Ireland (1879-1962). While some dismiss it as just another piece of Victoriana (actually it's more Edwardian or Georgian), I find it grows on you upon repetition and is pretty much a flawless piece. I wonder if anyone else has had this experience with Ireland's choral music.


----------

